# Latissimus Dorsi (lats) Strain / Spasm



## gkygrl

I have MS playing into the mix -- so that is just one level of complexity but I thought I would pose the question - scenario:

I've had pretty sharp pains (or pain sensation which could be MS too) in the mid-spine in the place of the latissimus dorsi on the left side.  It's been about 2 weeks standing and has not stopped me from training (I push through it since I am accustomed to weird pain at times).  I've been treating it with 800 mg. of Ibuprofen and an occasional Lortab if needed to sleep.  It's worse after resting or sleeping and better when moving (and on pain meds).  Sitting on the couch propped against a pillow feels best.

Mechanically, I am guessing that I either took a hard fall or I am straining it repeatedly with left side kicks like roundhouse kicks and some MS weakness in my quads (and perhaps overcompensation).   I don't quite have the strength on my right side to kick like I can on my left.      I

Any expertise on this type of injury.  I'll be seeing my neurologist in May and will be seeing my Primary doc soon.     

I do make sure to do really good stretching (gentle stretching) before kicks and training.  I know I have to be ultra aware of this because of my situation with MS.

Any advice out there for certain stretches, remedies, etc.

Thanks MT!   I hate the idea of resting -- I love training but know I need to be sensible.

Oh, did I say I love training


----------



## jks9199

Is it kind of running along the scapula?  There's a muscle back there that I've pulled more than once... There's no good way to stretch it, and it takes about 3 weeks to heal.


----------



## gkygrl

jks9199 said:


> Is it kind of running along the scapula?  There's a muscle back there that I've pulled more than once... There's no good way to stretch it, and it takes about 3 weeks to heal.



Around the scapula are the trapezius muscles too.  This one is below the scapula and run along to the front of the ribs too.  Mid back -- almost dead center and right to the spine.  Sensitive to the touch.  Is that the same set of muscles you are referring to or the upper traps??


----------



## jks9199

gkygrl said:


> Around the scapula are the trapezius muscles too.  This one is below the scapula and run along to the front of the ribs too.  Mid back -- almost dead center and right to the spine.  Sensitive to the touch.  Is that the same set of muscles you are referring to or the upper traps??


Nope... 

If I've looked up the name, it's slipped my memory.  It's not really the lat, and it's not the traps.  It runs kind of under the scapula on a slight angle towards the spine.

What you're describing sounds like maybe the intercostals -- which would make sense since you say it's hurting when you kick, and the intercostals are part of your Core group that keeps you upright.


----------



## Hawke

I am NOT a medical doctor.  Take the following with a grain of salt.

I know every little about MS and my only experience with MS is through massages.

If any of the following hurts, STOP! 

Let's see if we can find a comfortable position other then the pillow (this might be still be the best).  If we can find a place where your injured muscles can come closer together that may relieve the pain.

Do the following SLOWLY:

Did you try sitting down with your legs out and bending to the left (since you mentioned the left side)?  How does that feel?  Now bend to the right.  How does that feel?  Use your right arm when bending to the left for a deeper stretch.  Use your left arm when bending to the right.

Now sit on a chair. Twist to the left and lean toward your left leg.  Twist to the right and lean toward your right leg.  Does any of this relieve the tension?

Still sitting in the chair SLOWLY twist to right and left.  Which side feels better if any?

Slowly arch up.  Does this help?

Use three fingers and see if any of the ribs on the front may be pushed in or out further than the rest.  Run the fingers slow up and down.  Anything feel like sticking out or a dip in?

Hope this helps.  I am glad you are going to see a medical doctor soon.  Let us know what he finds.


----------



## gkygrl

Hawke said:


> I am NOT a medical doctor.  Take the following with a grain of salt.
> 
> I know every little about MS and my only experience with MS is through massages.
> 
> If any of the following hurts, STOP!
> 
> Let's see if we can find a comfortable position other then the pillow (this might be still be the best).  If we can find a place where your injured muscles can come closer together that may relieve the pain.
> 
> Do the following SLOWLY:
> 
> Did you try sitting down with your legs out and bending to the left (since you mentioned the left side)?  How does that feel?  Now bend to the right.  How does that feel?  Use your right arm when bending to the left for a deeper stretch.  Use your left arm when bending to the right.
> 
> Now sit on a chair. Twist to the left and lean toward your left leg.  Twist to the right and lean toward your right leg.  Does any of this relieve the tension?
> 
> Still sitting in the chair SLOWLY twist to right and left.  Which side feels better if any?
> 
> Slowly arch up.  Does this help?
> 
> Use three fingers and see if any of the ribs on the front may be pushed in or out further than the rest.  Run the fingers slow up and down.  Anything feel like sticking out or a dip in?
> 
> Hope this helps.  I am glad you are going to see a medical doctor soon.  Let us know what he finds.



Thank you Hawke for the regimen. I am definitely going to give it a whirl.  Right now I am working through a shoulder strain that is making this other muscle stuff pale in comparison.  

MS can kind of mess a person up - muscle spasticity and what not.  But it isn't going to stop me.  I just need to listen to my body a little more I guess.

Take care!


----------

